# GreenTRX with FAS



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

Does anyone supplement FAS with GreenTRX applications?

I was wondering if I can overdo iron supplements?

Also wondering how soon an additional FAS application be OK, I was shooting for ~3 weeks after application?


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> Does anyone supplement FAS with GreenTRX applications?
> 
> I was wondering if I can overdo iron supplements?
> 
> Also wondering how soon an additional FAS application be OK, I was shooting for ~3 weeks after application?


I supplement/spoon-feed a quick release fert w/ my 4-6 week monthly app of Milo (soon to be Greentrx or Screamin Green [roughly the same thing]) and continuing spoon feeding quick release N throughout.

Yes, you can overdo iron - from what I've read, it will turn a dark gray in color if you do.

~3 weeks should be plenty. I'm on roughly a 2-3 week spoon-feed interval. Did quick release fert at 25%-33% recommended app rate.

Granual > 2-3 weeks quick release fert > 3-4 weeks granular type program.


----------

